# Managing IBS In Women



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

This is an older collection of abstracts and articles. You'll need a free login at Medscape in order to access this.http://gastroenterology.medscape.com/14720.rhtml[This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 08-24-2000).]


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks for posting these links, Jeff! I'll be reading them one at a time.







JeanG


----------

